# "Nothing ventured, nothing gained": Applying to Harvard University!



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm trying to make the 'impossible' possible: a non-US girl with social anxiety disorder from a middle-class family is going to apply for Harvard! 
I want to send my application form at the Early Action, which will be this fall. Chances of me actually getting in? I have no idea... 

Are there PerC'ers that applied for Harvard? What do you think is useful to mention in my application letter?


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I wish you luck. Harvard is the highest ranked university in the world, so it's definitely a difficult feat, but also an immediate advantage to your future career wherever you live, so I'd agree with nothing ventured, nothing gained. I was accepted into ANU, one of the top 50 universities in the world, but it's not Harvard. What is? I'm going back to Australia to study after I finish this semester in the US, because I wanted the opportunity to study in the US too, but their new degree option I can't pass up for my career choice. And it will be nice to be back with my loved ones again too.

The main thing I would keep in mind is that a lot of intelligent prospective students apply to Harvard and you need to stand out for them. So while you certainly want to highlight any exemplary academic achievements you should also discuss your life experiences and what makes you a well-rounded person. I don't think anything you mentioned should lower your chances, except social anxiety, if you let it. If, for example, you have largely overcome social anxiety that might be seen as a positive. It would show strength of character and determination, which are the kinds of things most colleges are looking for.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Best of luck getting in! Regardless of your acceptance, it says something about your character and determination that you're even applying to Harvard. I'm sure you'll find success in your future no matter what college you end up at.


----------



## Gman1 (Mar 3, 2015)

I was shocked at the room prices alone


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Good luck!

Harvard offers generous financial aid if you get in and you're not rich. Like they'll figure out some way to pay the whole kit and kaboodle if your parents make less than six figures a year. But the acceptance rate is so low, you'll need to have done something to really stand apart. For example, starting your own nonprofit or something along those lines...

I have a friend who did, in fact, go to Harvard. He informs me that, more than any other school, they have an alumni culture of doing what you _want_ to do rather than networking and getting rich (like Yale, for instance). A tradition of liberalism. Just remember, no degree is truly a guarantee ... but Harvard offers more resources in a better package than damn near anything else.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Even if you do get in, don't go just because it's Harvard. Go if you genuinely want to spend four years around the most pretentious, pedantic, wealthy academic types imaginable, and then eventually turn into one yourself. I know lots of people who went to Harvard/Yale/Princeton and they are pretty much all like that. I have a friend who went to Princeton as a normal dude and has gradually become more and more pretentious every year since. They're not BAD people, but it can be difficult to spend long periods of time around them, especially if you aren't like that.


----------

